# iCal : problème iCloud et groupes de calendrier



## munkyno (15 Octobre 2011)

Après passage de mes calendrier sur le cloud, iCloud supprime tout les groupes de calendrier.
Tout mes calendriers se retrouvent donc dans le même groupe et impossible de créer de nouveaux groupes de calendrier dans iCloud...

Suis-je seul à avoir ce problème ??

Je ne sais pas, mais il y a un autre problème que tu sembles avoir, un problème de vue :




On déménage.


----------



## balooka (19 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

non, je pense que tu n'es pas le seul. J'ai le même souci. Mais icloud vient juste d'arriver.... il va sans doute falloir attendre une mise à jour pour pouvoir créer des groupes dans icloud.


----------



## tchoocolate (19 Octobre 2011)

Pour ma part je n'arrive pas a syncroniser le calendrier sur icloud dans le sens mac => icloud.
de l'iphone => icloud ça marche bien.
Je comprend pas, tout est cochés et j'ai bien internet.

D'ou vient le problème? 


Merci


----------

